

How to Forecast Weather (without gadgets) - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.marisys.com/how-to-forecast-weather_2010-05-26/

======
iamdave
Okay, with my free-time hobby being the study of weather and atmospheric
activity, I'm left unsatisfied and felt I should say something. In particular,
the section about clouds stands to be corrected. "Clouds moving in different
directions=bad weather coming, probably hail"? What you're probably seeing,
when you see two huge collections of clouds moving in opposite directions is
the Coriolis effect, something _very_ common in atmospheric activity.

Take this poster at face value, the abundance of the word "probably" indicates
to me the creator is going off of second hand information.

